
There Are Not Enough Covid-19 Tests. There Are Also Too Many Covid-19 Tests - sohkamyung
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/there-are-not-enough-covid-19-tests-there-are-also-too-many-covid-19-tests/
======
pcdoodle
"CDC’s failed coronavirus tests were tainted with coronavirus, feds confirm"

So there's that too. Time to go back outside.

